
A Senior Engineer's CheckList - kiyanwang
https://littleblah.com/post/2019-09-01-senior-engineer-checklist/
======
bradknowles
With respect, a checklist with sixty different top level items isn’t going to
help me.

If you could break this down into a maximum of eight different top level
categories, and then eight or fewer sub-items, that might be a better start.

It’s okay for checklists to have more than eight items in it, so long as they
are sequential in nature and you’re listing out the steps. At that point it’s
more of a flowchart than a checklist, but you can call it what you want.

